# Sanyo DP52848 52 inch LCD problem



## bigmnyrich72 (Oct 27, 2009)

My friend just bought a new Sanyo DP52848 52 inch LCD TV and had me hook it up. It was working fine until all of a sudden the TV would just go crazy by showing like a colored checkboard grid full of static and the sound would turn to complete static as well. It was intermittent and only when the cable was being watched. I felt there may have been a problem with her cable box so we bypassed it and went direct cable in to the TV and it worked fine for a day and then it started back up today. This only happens while watching the cable. I feel it may be a power surge traveling up the cable but not sure. Sanyo had no answer and my friend is calling retailer in the morning. Has anyone heard of such a problem?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi bigmnyrich72


When the color checkerboard appearers, does the picture freeze and then clears for a few seconds ? If it does, then the signal is not being processed. Make sure the cable wire inner terminal is sufficiently going inside the box and is screwed on tight ( use tools not your fingertips). If the connection is loose, the signal will be seriously degraded or lost. Another factor which affects signal strength is tangled wires and cable length. The longer the cable the weaker the signal gets. Connect the cable directly to the set, turn on the t.v and select a station, then take the cable in your hands and follow it from one end to the other, then by using up an down motion on the cable, watch the screen for any reaction. If the signal comes and goes then it's clear that the cable is faulty. 

post back your findings.


----------



## bigmnyrich72 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you for response Octaneman! My friend just informed me that all sources are causing this problem now and not just when watching cable. She is contacting the retailer today to have them come out and check it out. I will update what results they come up with.


----------

